#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Problema com Groove

## emerton

Boa madrugada senhores, estou com um problema aqui na minha Groove uma 52hpn, bom vamos lá! Vejam só quando eu a ligo ela da aquele primeiro bip e não faz o 2° bip, já tentei resetar e não resetar, já tentei usar o netinstall e tmb nada alguém aqui me ajude agradeço desde já!.

----------


## rubem

Provavelmente vai ter que mandar o firmware pelo NetInstall mas pela porta serial. Abre o Groove, veja que na lateral da placa, do lado que tem a rom a ram (Ou seja, lado oposto ao chipset principal, e lado com o jack RJ45) tem os pinos GND, 3,3V, RX e TX, eles são pra conectar via TTL, precisará ou um adaptador USB<>TTL (No ML custa R$ 10) ou usar uma porta serial de desktop velho com um adaptador RS-232<>TTL (Serial de desktop é RS232, não é TTL).

Se nem assim conseguir conexão com o chipset, pode ser porque a memória rom morreu, ou o chipset principal morreu. Alias, via telnet se alguns comandos funcionarem, é porque o chipset tá ok mas a rom morreu, já se nada responder é porque o chipset principal morreu.

Já se conseguir enviar o firmware via TTL, e ele não mudar o boot, é porque o CI de rede pifou, é o U300, acho que Realtek, um quadradinho pequeno de uns 5x5mm, no lado oposto a ram e rom, só que ele geralmente só está ruim quando está aquecendo, então antes de mais nada abra e ligue ele sem nada, nenhum CI pode esquentar a ponto de queimar seu dedo, se acontecer é porque esse CI está danificado (E geralmente ou é o de rede, ou o chipset principal).

Enfim, tem que tentar enviar via serial, se não der, tem possíveis problemas em 2 CI's (Mas é raro a rom pifar, o chipset principal é mais comum), se conseguir mas via rede não dá, é porque o chipset de rede (RTL-alguma-coisa) é que tem problemas, e ele tem problema direto, é ele quem toda todas as pauladas quando tem raio por perto, ele é a porta de entrada do cabo de rede.

(Também pode ter amplificador de RF em curto, impedindo o VRM de ter tensão ok pro chipset dar boot, e isso é mais fácil ver no dedo, encosta nos CI's na parte de RF (Tira as latas ou dissipadores, pra chegar neles), depois de 1 minuto ligado eles podem mal e mal estarem mornos, mais que isso não pode, sem "trabalhar" eles não poderiam aquecer, se estão aquecendo é porque estão danificados)

O preço desses CI's é baixo, R$ 15 a 30 dependendo de qual é, mas... pra trocar precisa estação de ar-quente, ou solda salva-chip, e MUITA habilidade, não é pra iniciante em eletrônica, é pra quem já trocou CI's SMD e/ou BGA antes (Ou seja, se nunca fez e quer começar, treine em placas velhas primeiro, depois que tirar meia duzia de CI's sem danificar placa, pode partir pro Groove).

----------

